# Signature



## benb (15 Jan 2014)

Just tried to update my sig, but it won't let me save as "Your signature may only have 2 link(s)."

That's a bit annoying, and never used to be the case.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jan 2014)

Annoying it might be but it was introduced a while back as given in the T & R - point 9.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2014)

It's been in the T & R for years, however the software wouldn't initially enforce it when we migrated over; the latest update enable the enforcement, hence the change.

And whilst it may be annoying, we haven't retroactively enforced it and two links is fairly generous when compared to quite a few other communities (some of whom don't allow _any_ signature at all!). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## benb (15 Jan 2014)

Shaun said:


> It's been in the T & R for years, however the software wouldn't initially enforce it when we migrated over; the latest update enable the enforcement, hence the change.
> 
> And whilst it may be annoying, we haven't retroactively enforced it and two links is fairly generous when compared to quite a few other communities (some of whom don't allow _any_ signature at all!).
> 
> ...



Fair enough. It just means that I either have to never update my signature again, or lose 3 of my links.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2014)

benb said:


> Fair enough. It just means that I either have to never update my signature again, or lose 3 of my links.



You could add the links to a page, maybe with some info about what each one contains, and then link to _that_ page from your CC signature. 

I've done this at some of the Admin forums I used to participate in. Sig-link to my Clickfinity sites overview page (as opposed to linking to each individual forum).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## benb (15 Jan 2014)

Shaun said:


> You could add the links to a page, maybe with some info about what each one contains, and then link to _that_ page from your CC signature.
> 
> I've done this at some of the Admin forums I used to participate in. Sig-link to my Clickfinity sites overview page (as opposed to linking to each individual forum).
> 
> ...



Not a bad idea. I already have an about.me page set up, so might adapt that or create a new one.
Alternatively, being able to create a more detailed "about me" page within this forum might be worth considering.


----------

